# Ride to Work Wednesday(Not day specific)



## fordmike65 (Mar 29, 2017)

I tend to ride one of my bikes part way to work every Wednesday so that I don't have to worry about moving my car midday and risk getting a parking ticket if I forget. Thought I'd start a thread where we can post up pics the days you decide to ride you bike to work. Not really a strict daily thread, but thought the title had a lil ring to it


----------



## TheDXjedi (Mar 29, 2017)

My ride to work today 

not to vintage 79 spitfire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense One (Mar 29, 2017)

Planning to ride to work as soon as the weather warms up around here.  Calling for more rain then possibly snow this weekend! The ride is 18 mikes round trip!


----------



## None (Mar 29, 2017)

Wish I could ride my bike to work. I travel about 80 miles a day.


----------



## buickmike (Mar 29, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Wish I could ride my bike to work. I travel about 80 miles a day.




If I had to travel that distance everyday I'd have roadrage by the time I got there. As it is now I make it around the corner just as people are running stopsgns. And I still have a mile or 2 to go.


----------



## the2finger (Mar 29, 2017)

With the new gas tax a coming that's not a bad idea


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2017)

Got up too late to ride in this morning. Maybe next week. I heard @tripple3  rode part way to work yesterday. Post up your pics!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Got up too late to ride in this morning. Maybe next week. I heard @tripple3  rode part way to work yesterday. Post up your pics!




I rode my bike to the carpool location two days in a row two different bikes. I have to delete pictures because I have too many


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Apr 7, 2017)

*I must admit fordmike65 ,you come up with so crafty threads.well Ive been riding my various bikes to work for 30 years now.From my oldest 36 Columbia Superb to my 56 Color Flow,ahd the other 17 in between.Its a 3 minute ride,here in Beautiful Fairfax Calif.I work for my Town( Public Works)and whats great is I swap out each bike once a month,to keep them in tidy running order.When it rains its a 5 minute walk.One thing I hate is a dirty underside fender.I will be showing my His And Hers,, 4 sets that is,, in the near future.With just 2 short years left to retirement,,(That's Right Marty)I will be done ,to give me more time to do whatever I want!
P S I LOVE COLSON BIKES 1941 BULLNOSE ,,CHEERS ALL.*


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 12, 2017)

Working a half day today(I hope). Rolled in on the 36 Colson Flyer


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 19, 2017)

Crusty Colson on this Ride to Work Wed.


----------



## Kstone (Apr 19, 2017)

Love this thread. I'm so envious. Hopefully after her final tune up, I'll attempt to ride my girl to work. 30 mins on some busy roads through the ghetto. It'll be worth it and fun to bike to work, just gotta get over the hump and actually do it!!


----------



## blackhawknj (Apr 19, 2017)

I inaugurated my Raleigh DL-1 as a commuter this week. Found it is missing a front brake pad, with the stirrup bikes that means your stopping power is reduced by 50%, not 100%. It came with a generic mattress saddle so down the road I will be ordering a B-73.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm pretty lucky.  I have a 4 mile trip to work and have ridden almost everyday for the last 10 years.    Today I decided to ride this old girl in. A few more parts to find and details to finish to make her complete.


----------



## Fred Plummer (Apr 28, 2017)

fattyre said:


> I'm pretty lucky.  I have a 4 mile trip to work and have ridden almost everyday for the last 10 years.    Today I decided to ride this old girl in. A few more parts to find and details to finish to make her complete.
> 
> View attachment 457706



Wow!  Awesome!  Can you tell me a little bit about the bike?

Fred


----------



## fattyre (Apr 28, 2017)

Fred Plummer said:


> Wow!  Awesome!  Can you tell me a little bit about the bike?
> 
> Fred




PM Sent.  Dont wanna take this tread off topic.  Took the long route home after work.  It's going to be a great weekend.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2017)

Thought I'd pull out the SamSco and roll to work in style on this Ride to Work Wednesday


----------



## the2finger (May 25, 2017)

I'm retired, does riding in circles in front of my shop count?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2017)

It's Wednesday and I rode my bike to work 1936 Packard single bar roadster long wheelbase





Happy hump day


----------



## TheDXjedi (Jun 7, 2017)

Rode my 1940 BFG dx challenger to work today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> It's Wednesday and I rode my bike to work 1936 Packard single bar roadster long wheelbase
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! We're Single bar bros this Ride to Work Wednesday!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2017)

Last minute side job before heading home


 

 

 
Had a lil help too.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 8, 2017)

Work bike, I don't actually ride it to work, but it was built to ride the trucking lot and makes my job a lot easier.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2017)

I rode my Electric to work today...


----------



## TheDXjedi (Jun 20, 2017)

Rode this green beast to work today




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2017)

From work yesterday.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Riding to work yet again and loving it, especially the relatively traffic free roads!
Stopped on Wallingford bridge at 6am on this Solstice morning.....

 
Strange to think that 30 years ago to this very day I was arrested and subsequently excluded from the county of Wiltshire (for the whole of the month of June) under the suspicion that I may be attempting to attend an illegal music festival!
Ah, those were the days, free Stonehenge!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 23, 2017)

my shop 

 

just another day at the factory.


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 23, 2017)

I work from home... have for the last 25 years or so... but I'm building a coffee house less than a block from my house, and I ride one of these three there almost every time I go... it's only a 50 second ride so I usually cruise over to the trail head or round the neighborhood before going back home.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 24, 2017)

Rolled the Monark HTB to fix some Fords today.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2018)

Time to bump this up! What better way that with the new 37 Double Bar.


 

 



Way past Beer:30, so I'm outta here!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2018)

Loooooong overdue bump.


----------



## 3-speeder (Oct 5, 2018)

Okay I think this is a cool thread and since it isn't day specific here it goes.  I have a short commute. Maybe a couple miles. On average about 10 minutes tops door to door. I take the scenic route on the way home along the river trail. I try to ride a different bike each day to enjoy all of my bikes and give them a little excersise.  
This week was dedicated to my Raleighs. Since it rained on Monday that made it a 4 Raleigh week.  Mid 70's Sprite 5-speed Tuesday, 69 Sports Wednesday, 72 Sports Thursday and today was my Twenty Folder pictured below. I wish I'd taken pictures each day. Maybe next week.


----------



## 3-speeder (Oct 17, 2018)

Rode my '58 Schwinn Corvette 3-speed in today. Going to and from work I have to run the gauntlet under the train bridge. It's a narrow sidewalk that's only wide enough for one bike. I always ride slow, yell really loud and ring my bell if the bike I'm riding has one. Once your past the blind spot it's back to enjoying the ride. 













The 58 Vette




My little cube. I'm here for about a half hour in the morning and at the end of the day.


----------



## 3-speeder (Oct 24, 2018)

Another cool fall day. Beautiful sunshine warmed my ride home. Took the mid-seventies? Raleigh Sprite 5-speed in today. I really like the large 25" frame. About as big as I want at 6' tall. The 27" tires and tourist style bars make it a great commuter bike. The Huret derailleur works smoothly and 5 gears are all I really need. Swiped the cushy seat from a bike that I flipped.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 3, 2019)

Damn...it's been a while since we posted here! I still ride in just about every Wednesday but I forget to post in this thread. Rode the Reading today.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 10, 2019)

I ride to work when I work, unless I have to take my tools.
So I borrow my son's car and get my tools to the truck, so I can pedal every day.
It's Wednesday today; though this thread isn't "Day Specific", I kinda do it anyway.
Great Western badge-less moto-bike, with the best riding bars I have ever ridden.
The SA river trail is locked when I arrive, so I ride a construction dirt road for 1/2 mile in the dark.
I have a real nice head-light attached to my helmet, so I can light up my path watching for big stuff or holes.







The last pic is this bikes other function: Pedal, body-surf, pedal beach bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 10, 2019)

Couple work ride pics from past weeks...


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 24, 2019)

Great day to take the long way home. Rode my 72 Raleigh Sports adorned with its new plate. Aloha


----------



## schwinnderella (Jul 24, 2019)

fattyre said:


> PM Sent.  Dont wanna take this tread off topic.  Took the long route home after work.  It's going to be a great weekend.View attachment 457906



Is this the bike trail that goes from Beamis Woods to across the street from the Brookfield zoo ?


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 29, 2019)

Rode the '61 Panther 3 to work from the parking area. A little over a mile from the dealership. Going to have one of my coworkers weld up another rear rack for me.









Hammerhead


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 31, 2019)

Rode my newly acquired and freshly rehabbed 37 Royal Flyer to and from work today. Nice rider. Perfect weather for a ride so I went a bit longer on the river trail.




Framed by Sick-e-more trees


----------



## 3-speeder (Aug 14, 2019)

Took the early 60's J C Higgins lightweight to work.  This bike rides so smoothly and I love that big chrome shift lever.  Beautiful weather to get lost in the woods today.


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 4, 2019)

Rode my go-fast bike today. 1976 Schwinn Super Le Tour 12.2. This bike is silent and smooth. Like a ninja. Got some Pasela Panaracers on it for that Made-in-Japan theme and I picked up a nice Belt saddle for it at a swap but have yet to get it mounted.  Another nice day for a ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 6, 2019)

@3-speeder I'm diggin' your style and consistency.
I ride to work when I work; I ride more when I'm off.
1940 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty
Baltimore Sun, Light For All carrier bag.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ride to Work Wednesday on the '41 Colson Roadster


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2020)

After a long hiatus, I started the tradition of riding part way into work on Wednesdays again. The '36 Colson was in the livingroom, so it was the bike of choice.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 11, 2020)

Great, another thread I can't participate in!


----------



## 3-speeder (Jun 12, 2020)

So happy to ride in today. This is the first time I got to ride in since the lockdown. We were not supposed to go into the shop for any thing but restocking our vehicles with supplies but now people are returning slowly and my boss gave me the green light to park my bike inside. I was going to bump this on Wednesday but we did get the storms that were predicted so I was glad that I drove.

Today was beautiful. I could appreciate the morning dew so much better from my bike and the air smelled fresh and felt great. I rode my commuter bike, the '75 Raleigh Sprite 5-speed. The afternoon sun dotted the ground through the leaves on my way home.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2020)

I dig this thread, but there's just too many great threads I wanna post in.
"I don't work all the time, but when I do, I ride a bike to work"
Dos Equis dude "tune".
This week was tough.
Mon., Tues., and Wed., had heat advisory, with 17 mph headwinds home; it felt stronger than that on the river trail.
Thursday was lovely, and I took today off to take a beach ride instead.
Perfect riding weather, with "June Gloom" back at the beach.



Monday was hot with a Tail-Wind home, so I rode 2 miles further towards the beach.








That's Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, sunrise almost to work.
Riding is a good choice.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 17, 2020)

Rode my '61 Panther 3 today. One of my favorite riders. 
Hammerhead


----------



## 3-speeder (Jun 17, 2020)

I rode my '62 Raleigh Sports with the dual drive. Beautiful ride through the woods on my way home.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jun 24, 2020)

Okay, so I'm gonna double dip this trip. Bumping this thread and @mrg 's Wasp Wednesday thread for a Ride Your Wasp to Work Wednesday. Why not , eh?  My 61 heavy duty Wasp with my work vehicle (my office). The wide bars barely fit through the gauntlet under the train bridge. Love this bike!


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 9, 2020)

I did ride to work Wednesday but I got caught in the rain on the way home and didn't want to get my camera out. It felt good though because we really needed it.  Today I rode the same bike again so that I could get some pics of my freshly rehabbed 1950 Schwinn World. It was a fun ride. It might be a bit too squirrelly for riding no-handed. Look for more pics in my Project Rides thread.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 15, 2020)

My ride to work from the parking area, a little over a mile down the road. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## fattyre (Jul 15, 2020)

Saaa weeet 55 Caddy!   And another great morning bike ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2020)

Day late and crappy pics. I rode the Reading part way to work yesterday.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 29, 2020)

Out in front of the dealership.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 29, 2020)

Pulled out the '36 Colson for work duty this morning.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 5, 2020)

Happy Hump Day


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 19, 2020)

I rode to work today; Happy Hump day!
I rode to the end of Newport peninsula 1st.




From here, 10 miles to shop/garage; 21 total before work.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 26, 2020)

Happy Hump Day.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 26, 2020)

Pulled out the Crusty Colson for work duty this Wednesday.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 9, 2020)

'61 Corvette  for this morning's ride. A beautiful start to the day. 
Hammerhead


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2020)

Rode the Tall Iver part way to work yesterday. I forgot how comfy this thing is. That 22" frame really lets me stretch my legs


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 23, 2020)

Happy Hump Day.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2020)

Spun the new '36 Huffman Roadmaster to work this morning. My coworker Pedro loved it so much he asked to take it for a ride! Dude's been here since 1978! He remembers Pinto recalls and rebuilding generators!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 4, 2020)

Colson straightbar got me to work this Wednesday.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 2, 2020)

The new to me DX on this Wednesday morning ride. 34 degrees far from yesterday's 64 degrees. An awesome  start to the day. WOW our new outside lighting is bright.  Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2021)

The Huffy was still out from last night's ride, so I rode it partway to work today. My longtime co-worker Ben asked to take it for a spin...after he promised no bunny-hops. A customer flagged him down and geeked out on it for a bit. He couldn't believe it was built in 1936. I dig it when regular Joes show interest in our hobby.


----------



## Bajaway (Feb 17, 2021)

I love the Ford Gm thing going here


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 7, 2021)

Hump Dayyyyyyy


----------



## fattyre (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 7, 2021)

Rode the '50 Schwinn World in today.  Added the old rack on the back yesterday and it held the extra layer I was wearing this morning quite nicely. Unseasonably warm here this week. I think the rack is a good fit for this bike.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jun 16, 2021)

Happy Wednesday.  I rode my freshly rehabbed 1967 Raleigh Sprite 5 speed into work today.  This bike rides really nice. I'm happy with the tune up.  It was a beautiful day here with sunny skies and temps in the mid seventies.  Perfect weather for a bike ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 25, 2021)

'41 DX have an awesome day everyone.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 2, 2021)

Rode into work the other day. Early morning ride in is cool and quiet. Seen some gooseses on the way there. Afternoon ride home is busy and hotter.   The bike drew some attention.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 5, 2021)

Another trip to the office. About 7 miles there and 7 back. I'm gonna need a light for the trips home. Too dark but nice and cool.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 6, 2021)

38 rollfast to work today.  Aired the tires up at work and remembered to bring lights for the ride home.  On the way home I stopped at this junkyard for a picture and the guard goat on duty bleated at me pretty loud.  Also got passed by a dude on a 2 stroke motorized bicycle.  Nice ride!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 8, 2021)

Rode to work again and back today.  @hm. is this a legitimate Big 10?   It sits outside of a junkyard where the guard goat can only warn against tomfoolery. The Big 10 emblem is right in front of the door jam where the door is wired on.  I'll get better pics another day


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Rode to work again and back today.



Well now, haven't had any "Work" to ride to since this pic 01/07/21😛
My last post to this "Non-Daily" Wednesday thread, August, 2020😊
@Balloonoob working nights is tough, 
but at least you can ride there!
Ride ON!


----------



## hm. (Jul 9, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Rode to work again and back today.  @hm. is this a legitimate Big 10?   It sits outside of a junkyard where the guard goat can only warn against tomfoolery. The Big 10 emblem is right in front of the door jam where the door is wired on.  I'll get better pics another day




Hey man, that is a cool truck! and I do love those square body Chevys, but thinking since its a 6 lug 4 wheel drive that one didnt start out as a big ten. It has the round headlights so the truck is from the same era 75-80.
The "Heavy Half" and "Big 10" or "heavy duty chassis equipment" option for the most part is 3/4 ton springs with a 5 lug rear axle and 5 lug front rotors on a half ton truck.
For a big 10/heavy half, the 4th digit of the vin # will be a 4 (example CCL4). If you find a truck with the options sheet still in it, it will be the 1F44 package.

Parts of the package:
3/4 ton front and rear springs
Wider rear brake drums and shoes for better stopping ability
2 piece drive shaft for long beds
Double hump transmission crossmember for true dual exhaust (no cats)
Very minimal emissions equipment
Also you could get the Big 10/Heavy Half with any engine package.
Hope this helps!


----------



## dasberger (Aug 4, 2021)

Don't get to ride to work often but today I was showing one of my rentals in the neighborhood....  Guess that counts.  '38 Liberty in the living room....


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 8, 2021)

I rode my freshly tuned up wartime Royal Enfield.  Sweet ride.  Almost silent.



My work vehicle and my ride.













Maybe they could enforce the NO MOTOR VEHICLES rule on the E-bikes that are always zipping around


----------



## Sven (Sep 15, 2021)

Ride my '55 Corvette to " work" today.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 15, 2021)

Hey, it's Wednesday, i have been working quite a bit for me; riding all but 1 day-too Early.
1940 Western Flyer, usually before 5AM.🥰
Choose to ride....
















occasional trip down to the beach after work, 
to take the long way home.🥰


----------



## Sven (Sep 22, 2021)

Had to make a delivery of these painted statues to the shop today.



Unhappy looking clouds..but the the delivery must go through.



At the shop. Statutes delivered safely.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 29, 2021)

'64 Jaguar out on this crisp fall morning. Loving the cool temperatures 45 degrees. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Sep 29, 2021)

Big day at "work". A retirement ceremony. 



The old Hough Payloader  has served many many years of service .



A new model arrived today


----------



## Sven (Oct 13, 2021)

Still waiting for the lawn jockey to cure. Humidity here has been horrible .


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 13, 2021)

Ride to work every chance received.
Ride to the beach after, for lunch with Marty @cyclingday 
Pics are poor, but the early, pre-dawn rides, before anyone is fully awake
are Awesome!


----------



## Sven (Nov 10, 2021)

Heading out to work at the statuary.  Got a freshly painted flamingo to deliver.


----------



## Sven (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Dec 15, 2021)

I did a predawn ride on my '79 "Stationwagon " Suburban into work today


Early morning reflection. 



At work. There is a thin layer of icing the bird bathes.


----------



## ian (Dec 16, 2021)

Work??


----------



## Sven (Jan 19, 2022)

An early morning ride to the statuary.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jan 19, 2022)

This thread is so unfair!

i retire, I get back into cycling, I find this forum... but I have no job to go to.

so... now I have to go find a job so I can post

oh well, more coin for bikes.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 18, 2022)

'49 Western Flyer CWC on an early morning ride to work. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------

